# CoDeSys Werte forcen funktioniert nicht



## Klimamensch (10 September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm, das ich im Simulationsmodus überprüfen möchte. Dabei sollen Ist-Werte von Reglern per "Werte forcen" vorgegeben werden und anschließend im Regler verarbeitet und ausgewertet werden. Ich habe den Simulationsmodus aktiviert, mich eingelogt, "Start" geklickt, Werte per Doppelklick vorgegeben und mit F7 forciert. Trotzdem gibt mir mein Regler kein entsprechendes Stellsignal aus.

Der Regler überprüft bevor er aktiviert wird, ob der Istwert größer als der Sollwert ist. In der Ablaufkontrolle zeigt sich, dass der Funktionsblock keine Regelabweichung feststellen kann, obwohl der Istwert forciert größer als der Sollwert ist.

Habt ihr eine Idee, warum das passiert?


----------



## Solaris (10 September 2012)

Hallo,

beim Forcen werden die Werte in jedem Zyklus gleich nach dem lesen der Eingänge geforcet, danach wird der Code abgearbeitet, so wird das in jedem Zyklus gemacht. Wenn dein Wert aber bei der Code-Abarbeitung durch den Code geändert wird dann ist der Force-Wert nicht mehr gültig, es wird dann der Programm-Wert genommen. Du solltest die Vorgabe im Programm für den zu forcenden Wert probehalber mal wegnehmen und dann forcen.


Gruß
Soli


----------



## Klimamensch (10 September 2012)

Ich habe jetzt in der Verarbeitungskette früher angesetzt, indem ich die Variable, in den der Wert des Analogeinganges geschrieben wird, geforcet habe. Nicht den weiterverarbeiteten Berechnungswert. Ich denke, so kann ich die Funktion meines Reglers überprüfen. Danke Schön.


----------

